# 1967 GTO engine



## Bad Banana (Mar 10, 2009)

I owned a 1967 GTO with a 389 motor in it new from the dealer. Everyone says that there where only 400's in them but I was told that the last 500 or so built in 1967 where fitted with 389's when Pontiac ran out off 400 blocks. Can anyone confirm or disprove this story? Thanks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't disprove it but it doesn't make sense. Usually when a manufacturer changes a part they use up all the old stock first which would, theoretically, put the last 389's in the first cars built. I doubt Pontiac would've kept 389's sitting around a for a year and then use them up, but never say never......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto on the above post. 389's were NOT used after the '67 models started production. Your car had a replacement engine or was indeed a 400 incher (They look the same).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They never ran out of 400 engines, they used the 400 in all the big pontiacs from `67 up to `71. And I agree, they would have used up all the left over 389s in the first production units till the stock was used up, not the end of the production year.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Bad Banana (Mar 10, 2009)

*Chevy blocks?*

Someone else told me they borrowed the blocks from Chevy? Were they running 389's in late '67? Would they have been a different color? The only reason I bought it late was I was waiting for the '68's to come out - saw them - couldn't take the new body style.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There were Pontiacs with chevy engines, but they were all sold in Canada. Check out GTO Alley, they have lots of info.

GTO Engine Codes!


----------



## Bad Banana (Mar 10, 2009)

*Old VIN numbers*

Does anyone know how to track down old VIN numbers on a car from a name of a purchaser. I would love to see if my GOAT still is alive. :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Bad Banana said:


> Does anyone know how to track down old VIN numbers on a car from a name of a purchaser. I would love to see if my GOAT still is alive. :cool


All that info dried up several years ago with the Federal Privacy Act. States are no longer allowed to share info about owners from VIN's. Most states only keep records back 7-10 years now too. I was able to track down a Chevelle I hadn't owned for 23 years because it was still actively registered. They wouldn't give me the current owners info but let me write a letter to him and they mailed it. We eventually talked and I went to see the car, still only 40 miles from where I live, but it had been very poorly restored and he wanted more than I thought it was worth to get it back. If you have the name of the person you sold it too, see if you can track them down thru web search's and follow the trail from there.

Good Luck......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Bad Banana said:


> I owned a 1967 GTO with a 389 motor in it new from the dealer. Everyone says that there where only 400's in them but I was told that the last 500 or so built in 1967 where fitted with 389's when Pontiac ran out off 400 blocks. Can anyone confirm or disprove this story? Thanks.


I read somewhere years ago that a few of the early production 67's used left over 389's from 66,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh-Five, you just HAD too, didn't you?!!! Here we go again (sigh).....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I read somewhere years ago that a few of the early production 67's used left over 389's from 66,





geeteeohguy said:


> Oh-Five, you just HAD too, didn't you?!!! Here we go again (sigh).....


......


----------



## Bad Banana (Mar 10, 2009)

*If you see it -*

Well, if I can't track it down everyone will have to look for it. '67 Red with black roof, all black interior, 4 speed, and was the only '67 I know of that had '68 Pontiac emblem side marker lights in rear quarter panels. Also had door panel lights. And I believe a 389. :cool


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've seen it! It's the "One Piece at a Time" GTO. It's a '65-'66'67'68'69-'70 automobile. It had a '66 389, a '65 rear end, a '67 body (sort of) with '68 side marker ights, '69 glass (no vent windows), and '70 decal emblems. Quite a unique ride, to say the least. I believe I was passing through Nashville, Tenn. when I spotted it in the early-mid '70's...


----------



## Bad Banana (Mar 10, 2009)

*Early-mid 70's*

Clearly was on a bad trip for most of the seventies with life long lingering effects.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've seen it! It's the "One Piece at a Time" GTO. It's a '65-'66'67'68'69-'70 automobile. It had a '66 389, a '65 rear end, a '67 body (sort of) with '68 side marker ights, '69 glass (no vent windows), and '70 decal emblems. Quite a unique ride, to say the least. I believe I was passing through Nashville, Tenn. when I spotted it in the early-mid '70's...


Was the "Man in Black" driving it ???
These younger guys probably don't have a clue what you are referring too......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, I know, TMP. But I figured you and a few select others would.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That song SOOO needed a video!!


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

Onece a week I drive one of my classic cars to work. It always brings customers into the shop, stories are swaped, told, etc, etc. Sooooo, guess what happens today. That's right, this same story as above. Guy swears up and down he had a 67 goat with a tri power, told him he must have had a 66. He said no it was a 67. So back and forth we went. I can't tell you if it is fact or fiction, I was born in 76 so I can't vouch for the GM assembly lines doings during the 60's. The guy sounded pretty convincing...I bet he'd pass a polygraph. But the world may never know.


----------

